# Christmas carvings



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Getting ready for the Christmas craft show I attend each year. I do maybe 2 craft shows a year and this is the biggest one. I usually bring my sticks sometimes they sell sometimes not. The stuff that really sells are the "smalls" ornaments and small table top carvings usually go well. Folks around here are more likely to part with $10-$30 for Christmas carving as a stocking stuffer. Hard to get um to open the wallet for $100 walking stick. Here's a few pics of some ornaments


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Christmas is a fun time for carving projects . Friends and family love ornaments . Looks like you are off to a good start Mark.
This is a good book it has 3 dozen projects. With patterns and how to. From trees to Santa pencils. $15 on Amazon .


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

good luck with the decorations

carving anything will help to develop both skills and ideas.

you may like to look at "Woodcarving the nativity in the folk art style " by Shawn Cipa .It gives step by step instructions and patterns for a 15 piece manger scene

I like the idea but would prefer something in a Art Novae style hoping to so maybe redesign the idea for myself. It was a present from my daughter a hint I think, but the folk art doesn't suit my style .Its aimed at the American market I think and should go down well there.

Got to admit the book is well put together and do like Shawns way he put his ideas over


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Looks like that can be some fun.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks for the input fellas.

I think may have that book Randy. One of several Christmas carving books I have from Wood Carving Illustrated. So many patterns so little time. Started late again..........

Dennis I have admired Shawn Cipa's work for some time now. He has on his website some amazing walking sticks. The Terrapin Station Grateful Dead walking stick is remarkable.

Wish I had more butternut. The butternut Santa heads I finish in just waterborne poly, makes a good looking ornament and a lot easier than painting the basswood pieces. Maybe I can ha-rang a couple more pieces from the carving club guys


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Nice looking carvings.

Rodney


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Here's a couple more Santa's that are going to the craft fair. The painted one is aspen and the one that is stained two colors is maple. Table top decorations that actually could have been walking stick toppers.

The cub in the stump is the 3rd one I have made. First two were snapped up soon as I finished them. This one no paints or stain, all the color is either natural or highlights with the wood burner. I believe it should go well at the craft fair,

Thanks for looking

Mark


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

A few more ornaments that will be going to the craft fair on 12/03 and an old pasty rolling pin that I put a spirit face on. Pastry pin is a smaller version of the rolling pin most folks are used to seeing in the kitchen. I have one more full sized rolling pin to carve a face on. I hope the pins go over well at the Christmas craft show, I think they would make a great gift for someone that likes to bake. My wife has one I did hanging in her kitchen


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

I love the pin! Is that what the wife grabs when you're in trouble?


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

You all will have some one of a kind pie crust this holiday season.  Fun carvings!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

CV3 said:


> You all will have some one of a kind pie crust this holiday season.  Fun carvings!


Pretty much what I was thinking.

I'll be very surprised if it doesn't sell quickly.

Rodney


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

The ornament dryer, the light above the kitchen table, The bulk of these started as 1"x1"x4" or 6" basswood block. I found the acorn as a rough out at Hobby Lobby in a discontinued items bin, unfortunately there were only 2. The other one is stained and on the bench ready for a "face lift"

Thanks for looking

Mark


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

very industries .the wife must be very tolerant .I just get complaints about me books and art material lying around .Got to admit tho I am untidy


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Minions!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I'm thinking the minions will be a hit.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice group Mark.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

cobalt said:


> very industries .the wife must be very tolerant .I just get complaints about me books and art material lying around .Got to admit tho I am untidy


Actually the wife paints a few of these so I get away with using the kitchen lamp because it's convenient for her


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Day one of the craft show down. I always do a bit of whittling at the show while we are there. It seems to generate a bit more interest in our table. Did these two pieces while sitting at the table for 8 hours. (Long day). Paint work this evening. Didn't do too bad with the ornaments though. $200 in ornament sales, everyone oohs and ahs over the walking sticks but they don't sell. They will pop $10 or $15 for an ornament but balk at $60 - $100 for a walking stick. ( Sorry for the crappy flash photo )

Short day 9- noon tomorrow. The show is at the local parish so after church a short rush than pack up and head home. Glad I only do 2 of these a year, don't know how some folks can sit through these things week in and week out!

Thanks for looking

Mark


----------

